

Slack CEO on building the fastest company to $2bn - ignoramous
http://m.businessinsider.in/Slacks-CEO-reveals-what-its-like-building-the-fastest-2-billion-startup-in-history/articleshow/47040858.cms

======
smt88
The fact that a company went from $0 valuation to $2B valuation so quickly
says more about the climate of investment than it does about the company
itself.

That's not to say Slack is a bad product at all, though. I just don't support
the idea that valuations = value. Investors are almost always wrong (otherwise
they wouldn't be out looking for unicorns to make their returns).

